# Homemade Tools >  Boat Trailer

## Iliketobuild

I fabricated this boat trailer from scratch. The axles were purchased but the entire frame assembly was fabricated in my shop. The side members are 8" c-channel which were bent cold to the tongue. The center members are 4" c-channel. The center channels were assembled using tig welding and the rest of the trailer was mig welded. The entire trailer was taken to Dixon Illinois for hot dip galvanizing. The company AZZ, happened to be the closed galvanizer with a kettle large enough to dip the entire trailer at one time. Their kettle is 50' long by 10' wide by 8' deep molten zinc which is never shut down. Very nice people to work with, I highly recommend them if you need this type of work done. The running gear for the trailer is adjustable so the tongue weight can be adjusted. All the bunks were custom fit to the boat before the trailer was galvanized. All 6 tires have hydraulic disc brakes and they are powered by an electric over hydraulic actuator.

----------

Jon (Dec 15, 2015),

kbalch (Dec 15, 2015),

Paul Jones (Dec 16, 2015)

----------


## Jon

Moving to Homemade Tools subforum, because we actually do consider trailers tools. This will go nicely in the Trailers and Towing category.  :Smile:

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Iliketobuild! We've added your Boat Trailer to our Trailers and Towing category, as well as to your builder page: Iliketobuild's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:












Boat Trailer
 by Iliketobuild

tags: trailer, brakes, axle, wheel, boat

----------

